# Low Reel, Factory Rod?



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm toying with the idea of casting with my reel in the low position next time I head to the field. Problem is I'm throwing factory rods with high mounted reel seats.

I'm thinking of just slipping coasters over the cork tape on the butt sections, but am I going to encounter a problem now on rods that have a reel seat already?

I'm basically wondering whether you can cast factory rods with a low-mounted reel or does this style requires a seat-free custom rod?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

if your rod is still in warranty.
leave the reelseat as is.
dont wanna void the almighty warranty.

just use coasters on the bottom, or zip ties, or tape, or rod clamp..
whatever floats the boat.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

And what about one that is out of warranty?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

ooeric said:


> if your rod is still in warranty.
> leave the reelseat as is.
> dont wanna void the almighty warranty.
> 
> ...


Maybe I missed something, but he didn't mention anything about modifying the rod or reel seat in any capacity, what does a warranty have to do with what he does on occasion in the field without changing the rod at all?

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> Maybe I missed something, but he didn't mention anything about modifying the rod or reel seat in any capacity, what does a warranty have to do with what he does on occasion in the field without changing the rod at all?
> 
> Robert


if your gonna spend 20$ for a set of nice coasters 
to use on your favorite rod.

you might as well just take the reel seat off, especially if the rod has no warranty.

so then, you can use high or low reel whenever you want.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

It will pose no problems casting in the low reel position with a fixed reel seat on the rod. I have seen many good casters in tournements pull this off.

Ron


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Iceman said:


> It will pose no problems casting in the low reel position with a fixed reel seat on the rod. I have seen many good casters in tournements pull this off.
> 
> Ron



I agree- the only time it would be an issue is if the reel seat happens to be where you would want to place your upper hand, that is unlikely.

As long as it is not an overly large reel seat, you should not have a problem experimenting with low reel casting on the rod. ( An overly large reel seat might esxperience issues with the line slapping against it, again not very likely.)


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

So if I were to put coasters on an OM 10 it's not gonna damage the blank, correct?

Evan


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

kingfisherman23 said:


> So if I were to put coasters on an OM 10 it's not gonna damage the blank, correct?
> 
> Evan


nope, its all good. i have done the exact same thing.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> So if I were to put coasters on an OM 10 it's not gonna damage the blank, correct?
> 
> Evan



Just don't crank down overly tight on the coasters, make sure they are snug and the reel isn't moving around on you, but don't tighten down to the point where your squeezing the snot out of the cork tape- it might help to install a 6" short section of heat shrink over the cork tape where you want to use the coasters.

Just my opinion but there isn't a whole lot of advantage in going low reel seat on a 10' rod, but if you just want to experiment with what it is like to throw low reel, no problem.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah I'm looking to try it out before investing in a 12' or 13'

Plus I'm gonna try the same thing with my Diama 11'4" as soon as I get my Abu ordered.


----------

